# toronto,ontario,canada need exp climbers



## gtatree (Jul 15, 2005)

[ Exp.climber/arborist


416-828-8733 


GTA Tree Services is a fast growing company looking for experienced professional climbers/arborists with forestry diploma to work in the Toronto and surrounding areas for complete tree services.

Exp Climber/arborist:

• Minimum 3-10 years experience 
• pay rate TOP DOLLAR $30 to $40 per hour depending on experience/qualifications and talent +Bonus.

Requirements:
valid license in good standing and vehicle • team player .
Assets:
first aid, CPR, WHIMIS • class “A” or “D” license
positive attitude, leadership, reliable and good organizational skills
certified arborist, EUSA, good knowledge of 
arboriculture or forestry graduate

Conditions and Work Area:
full time/part time 2/3/4/5 days work week, Monday to Thursday, 30 to 40 hours per week
Metro Toronto, York regions.

Please e-mail/call to: 
PHONE: 416-267-8777 after 7 pm OR 416-828-TREE (8733) CELL any time.

E-MAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]


*Jr.climber/arborist
GTA Tree Services is a fast growing company looking for experienced professional climbers/arborists with forestry diploma to work in the Toronto and surrounding areas for complete tree services.

Required:
• 0-1 years experience
• Valid DZ license with clear record
• Reliable work history
• EUSA and chain saw certification
• Preference to someone from Toronto(GTA) area.


Wish List:
• First Aid, WHMIS, Certified Arborist

Wage:
• $18-$20/ Hr. depending on qualifications+bonus+commision.

Please send resumes to:[email protected] or [email protected]
416-828-TREE(8733)*


----------



## toronto_ontario (Oct 12, 2005)

*climber needed toronto ontario peel halton*

GTA TREE SERVICES 


GTA Tree Services is a fast growing company looking for experienced professional climbers/arborists to work in the Toronto and surrounding areas.

EXP Climber:
• minimum 5 year experience
• pay rate $ 30 to $ 35 per hour depending on experience/qualifications+bonus

Jr. Climber:
• minimum 1 year experience; will provide training
• pay rate $15 to $25 per hour depending on experience/qualifications
Ground Support/Climber Trainee: • 
Pay rate $10 to $12 per hour 

Required:
experienced
• Valid DZ license with Clear record
• Reliable work history
• EUSA and chain saw certification
• Ability to work with crane and 60' Bucket Truck.

• Preference to someone from Toronto area.

Wish List:
• First Aid, WHMIS, Certified Arborist

Please send resumes to:[email protected] 

Call Bobby 416-828-TREE (8733).
WWW.GTA TREE.COM


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 16, 2005)

How long are these employment opportunity's open for? Im from New Zealand and was looking to travel soon (within 6 months).


----------

